# Mudflooded Parliament Hill, Ottawa



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

What the heck happened here?


"Archaeologists began excavating the Parliament Hill site in April 2019. What they are uncovering is remarkable; the remnants of a military complex of soldiers’ quarters, ammunition magazines and storehouses surrounded by a three-metre-high log fence that dates from the years when Ottawa was known as Bytown. "


How did it get buried?..... 'Layers of history'.....

Senate of Canada - Archaeologists sift through layers of history to uncover Parliament Hill’s secrets


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-21 20:17:24Reaction Score: 1


How about this related title?

_Canada’s ex-parliament to be excavated from under Montreal parking lot_
__


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2020-02-21 20:41:02Reaction Score: 0


Two different sites but same cultural làyer.  In another article they theorize the location was deliberately buried when they began construction of the new buildings........after demolition. But théy found soldier uniforms .... Hmmmmm

Barrack Hill: Archeologists dig into the Ottawa history beneath our feet


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-21 20:43:09Reaction Score: 1


Oops. My bad... I zeroed in on parliament instead of the location. Need to pay more attention.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-21 21:59:02Reaction Score: 1


I thought the "dig out parliament" bit was pretty good. Entrenched, they are.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-02-22 05:58:51Reaction Score: 1


Another instance of historic "amnesia".


----------

